# Which MBTI Type Do You Find Most Attractive On A Female?



## Katie Tran

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> Three sexual frustrated ESTPs in one thread lol[/COLOR]


Um hullo? You forgot me!


----------



## Crowbo

I'm not quite the same type but you could technically count me in there as well :laughing:


----------



## L P

The most attractive women I've seen consistently in real life, like super in shape and pretty face and their presence can consume me, are ESTP women. I voted ESTP, it's like junk food it tastes so good but the shit'll kill you, fml -_-.


----------



## Tomie

I cannot for the life of me getting along with xNFP or ESFJ women.
INFJ, ISFJ, and ENTJ girls are cool. INTP women are easier to get along with than INTP men.


----------



## contradictionary

WintersFlame said:


> So here are some questions to make it more obvious:


1. What is your type?
Intj
2. What kind of features do you think makes a female attractive (personality-wise)?
Emotion. Warmth. My deficiencies. 
3. Do you think feelers or thinkers are more attractive females?
Thinkers. Because even when they are thinkers they are still female first.
4. What type do you find is the most attractive on a female?
NT then NF. Yet I don't know why but i seem to keep attracting SF, it feels like curse.

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## Sour Roses

Ocean Helm said:


> Types on a female... is this like snakes on a plane?



Win!


----------



## leictreon

NFs in general and ENTPs


----------



## Roslyn

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> And I second the sexually frustrated. Three sexual frustrated ESTPs in one thread lol I may need to end my hiatus soon...I am becoming more and more bitchy as the days pass by. Lord help the poor soul when I do end it... He better be hydrated, taken his vitamins and had his Wheaties that day. *devilish grin*


You get bitchy? I get flirty or at least, smile too long at random men I find attractive in public. I've been seeing some guys, but no one I've been serious about. One of these days I'll grow a pair and sleep with whoever.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Alassea said:


> Um hullo? You forgot me!


I could never forget about you *grins* The hot chick with the awesome heels, right?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Roslyn said:


> You get bitchy? I get flirty or at least, smile too long at random men I find attractive in public. I've been seeing some guys, but no one I've been serious about. One of these days I'll grow a pair and sleep with whoever.


Yes, sex is like a sedative to me. I am apparently, always flirty even when it is not my intent. I try not to smile too much or even touch them. lol Between married men (even complete shut down they do not listen), Exes (tangled) and then the single men I am not interested in and no the hot male stripper can keep that to himself lmao.

There is only so much fun a girl can have on her own for so longgggggggggggg. Soon, I will grow a pair and pick one to have some fun with *readjusts halo sliding off my head* Whomever ~may die as Lord Pixel said above h:


----------



## Strelnikov

Heeeey... how come nobody likes ESTJ women??? As of now, they only have 1 vote... the vote is rigged I say!


----------



## Just Peachy

I'm surprised more people didn't say ESFJ and ISFJ. I think they have the classically attractive feminine qualities the most.


----------



## JennyJukes

Just Peachy said:


> I'm surprised more people didn't say ESFJ and ISFJ. I think they have the classically attractive feminine qualities the most.


eh you're on a forum where people think all ISFJs are boring and ESFJs are shallow nags


----------



## Katie Tran

JennyJukes said:


> eh you're on a forum where people think all ISFJs are boring and ESFJs are shallow nags


You SFJs win more cookie points in real life. 

Only on internet personality forums where like 80% of people who fancy themselves INFJs would INFJs have this high of a vote or did they vote for themselves lol? 

Types (of both genders) that I see attracting the opposite sex the most in REAL LIFE in no particular order are: xSFJ, ENFP, ESTP, xSFP, ENFJ, INFP and some ISTP and ENTP.


----------



## Just Peachy

JennyJukes said:


> eh you're on a forum where people think all ISFJs are boring and ESFJs are shallow nags


My experiences with them have been mostly positive. They may not always understand my arguments or where I'm coming from, but that's just because we're all different, another INFP may think I'm crazy. In my personal experience xSFJs are often good friends and family members who try to do what they believe is right and even when you disagree about small things they will support you in end for the big things. When you know someone comes from a good place or has your best interest in mind it's easier to overlook what you might see as bothersome, in my opinion. Some people show love and concern in different ways.


----------



## Figure

I often find ISFP and ISFJ to be really physically attractive. Obviously not each and every one of them are, and _of course_ beauty is only part of it, but not only are many of them just naturally good looking and they also know how to dress well. A lot of times I also find some INFP really physically attractive too and they can be really girly in a way that attracts me - but they also have this childlike, babyish side that, while cute at first, gets kind of annoying after awhile.

That said - I have a thing for the more Fi-ish ESFP. Not a fan of the hyper Se-ish, chaotic, narcissistic ones who push their way around, give constant unsolicited/unappreciated advice, or cause melodrama. But there is a specific type of ESFP, a much more Fi-ish version who is just so freaking intoxicatingly hot even when they aren't my type at all physically. The way they flirt goes well with the way I flirt (subtly, but obviously - I need to clearly know someone likes me). They're this mix of cheerful, warm, and a bit ditsy that I love. They're always late to things (which I hate, but kind of make work). They bullshit a lot but also have this "I don't _actually_ give a fuck about anything" bravado. That said, they aren't childish, are much more serious-minded than they appear and you can absolutely have serious conversations with them. Some of them are vaguely philosophical and into things like psychology or ethics. They're usually very personal when they talk to you, intonating and gesturing (I notice guys of this type do that too, so it isn't necessarily attraction-related).

I just fucking love them. I kind of like making fun of them to for their reactions


----------



## Crowbo

Alassea said:


> You SFJs win more cookie points in real life.
> 
> Only on internet personality forums where like 80% of people who fancy themselves INFJs would INFJs have this high of a vote or did they vote for themselves lol?
> 
> Types (of both genders) that I see attracting the opposite sex the most that I see in REAL LIFE in no particular order are: xSFJ, ENFJ, ENFP, ESTP, xSFP and some ISTP and INFP.


From what you've seen, how do you think XNTPs do in this regard?


----------



## Shrodingers drink

1. What is your type?
Overly smart ENTP (not exactly high on the compatibility stakes)

2. What kind of features do you think makes a female attractive (personality-wise)?
Warm, not cold! (I’m just going to leave that there) I like people with a good heart and an open mind. All NF types rock but I’m particularly enamoured with Fe types. ESFJ Get a mention too.

3. Do you think feelers or thinkers are more attractive females?
I’m attracted to thinkers who are not cold. But I irritate anyone who has intelligence as a core part of their ego. So I guess I like moderately intelligent Feelers the most.

4. I like INFJs, ENFJs, and ESFJs the most, I definitely need the J to balance me out. However INFJs are the only ones complex enough to keep me interested long term (I’m sooo lucky I married! one :heart


----------



## Katie Tran

Crowbo said:


> From what you've seen, how do you think XNTPs do in this regard?


Actually, I forgot to mention ENTPs in my original post.

In my experience,

ENTP men do very well almost equal to that of ESxP men, but not quite. Ne/Fe provides a different kind of charm that attracts ladies especially if said ladies have Ne in them, but some Se users like them too.

ENTP women along with INTJ women are the most physically attractive of the NT groups from what I can see. ENTP females attract and interesting batch of SFJs and STPs.


----------



## tanstaafl28

All of them! *I*finite *D*ivesity *I*nfinite *C*ombination! :tongue:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Alivingobituary42 said:


> So it is not accurate with most ISTPs, but it is accurate with you being an ESTP? Xool, you're a slut.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt

Probably ISTP or ENTP on a female.


----------



## Suntide

Strelnikov said:


> Heeeey... how come nobody likes ESTJ women??? As of now, they only have 1 vote... the vote is rigged I say!


I am that 1 vote... I voted for them because I felt bad that they had no votes. :sad: But I'm gay...


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

I find none of the types attractive to be honest; in fact I find all the facets of the MBTI boring when it comes to attraction and "love". I'm more interested parts of the individuality that are not explained or measured by the MBTI.


----------



## Ocean Helm

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> I find none of the types attractive to be honest; in fact I find all the facets of the MBTI boring when it comes to attraction and "love". I'm more interested parts of the individuality that are not explained or measured by the MBTI.


Careful now, *everything* is explained by Grant-Brownsword stacks if you just try hard enough and completely understand yourself.


----------



## VinnieBob

Ocean Helm said:


> Types on a female... is this like snakes on a plane?


----------



## jetser

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> I find none of the types attractive to be honest; in fact I find all the facets of the MBTI boring when it comes to attraction and "love". I'm more interested parts of the individuality that are not explained or measured by the MBTI.


That is the first intelligent reply in this thread.


----------



## jetser

Ocean Helm said:


> Steve's post is great. I think people don't like it because it exposes just how shallow their typist attitudes really are.


I don't know where you got the odea that "people don't like it".
It has like a dozen likes already.


----------



## Ocean Helm

jetser said:


> I don't know where you got the odea that "people don't like it".
> It has like a dozen likes already.


Are you a people?


----------



## jetser

Ocean Helm said:


> Are you a people?


Does it have anything to do with the question?


----------



## Zeri

Stevester said:


> I'm gonna save everyone some precious time in this thread and just say what we're all thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> *INTJ:* Probably super emotionally cold and calculated but like in a really hot romanticized way. Has special powers.
> 
> *ENTJ:* Probably very intimidating and pushy but a total visionary! And most likely rich too.
> 
> *INFJ:* The next coming of Jesus, will change the course of humanity, who WOULDN'T want to be with that??
> 
> *ENFJ:* Hopefully hotter than Oprah. Gonna try to make her more introverted so she's ultimately an INFJ
> 
> *INTP:* Girl nerd, adorable!
> 
> *ENTP:* Super sharp, witty and sarcastic. Probably hot with a nice rack, but smart and wears glasses as to cancel out the slut appearance
> 
> *INFP:* Super smart, sexy artistic goth girl with a geek side. Probably totes into Star Wars
> 
> *ENFP:* Super cute manic pixie girl with strong political convictions
> *
> ISTJ:* Probably very responsible and loyal so that's good but most likely boring and uptight af, pass!
> 
> *ESTJ:* Ball-bustin' party-poopin' controlling basic bitch, NO!
> 
> *ISFJ:* Bakes cookies and cleans the house, best potential mom material ever, but that's kinda regressive. Won't understand my awesome intuitive insights, pass!
> 
> *ESFJ:* Domineering, judgmental bitch that will try to make me a conformist like her, NO!
> 
> *ISTP:* Will fix my car so that's super emasculating. Probably burps all the time out loud, nope!
> 
> *ESTP:* Sounds scary af! Probably does lines of cocaine for breakfast, strips at night and will sleep with multiple men behind my back, DO NOT WANT!
> 
> *ISFP:* Probably loves nature and animals but will most have her eyes glaze over and start drooling the second I talk about important political issues, pass!
> 
> *ESFP:* Probably the hottest girl ever, but dumb as bricks, swipe left!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jetser

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> ikr he is awesome!


If by awesome you mean doing the same shit in every thread available then yeah I guess he's "awesome".


----------



## Zirnitra

1. What is your type? Other INTJ women, followed by INFJ's - as friends, although it's very difficult to find fellow INTJ women in person since few women are INTJs: we're only 0.5-0.8% of the female population.

2. What kind of features do you think makes a female attractive (personality-wise)? Intelligence, authenticity/'genuineness', integrity, honesty, drive and motivation to do their best, a thirst for learning and the application of knowledge, empathy for others, a willingness to take a stance in regards to situations involving injustice(s), a number of interests and passions, and loyalty - to name some traits.

3. Do you think feelers or thinkers are more attractive females? Most people would probably answer "feelers". I personally prefer fellow thinkers since we tend to understand each other's manner of thinking and behaviour(s).

4. What type do you find is the most attractive on a female? Maybe ENTJ's to balance out my personal Introverted nature. However, I'm much more compatible with fellow INTJ/INFJ/and ISTx types. 


By the way, keep in mind sexual-orientation is irrelevant in this poll/thread. - Good, because I'm an INTJ woman and am thinking of these questions in relation to females as friends.


----------



## Zeri

INFPs/INFJs, ISFJs, ENFJs...


----------



## L P

Zeri said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


LOL. The ESTJ one though, gotdamn that was accurate lol.


----------



## BillyB

I’m an INFP man and I find women with the ISFP personality to be quite interesting and attractive


----------



## Colonel_Godawful

This is difficult. In real life, as I age, my default personality-setting has become "misanthrope" and it's hard for me to come out of it.
Every time I've taken the Test I've gotten a different result, but there's almost always an N in it.
Assuming we don't clash spectacularly, I will probably get on better either EN-somethings or IN-somethings. Yet I find myself drawn (for stupid quasi-fetishistic reasons) to IS-somethings, despite knowing how soon I would lose patience with their particular "quirks".


----------



## Allana

I think EXFP women are very attractive, full of enerrgy and curiosity dor the world.


----------



## elvis2010

Roslyn said:


> Baiting for an ENFP to prove him wrong. Now you've ruined it. They're definitely not going to fool for it now that it's been spelled out.


Roslyn, the 11th commandment for you ESTP sisters is, "Thou shalt not mess with an ESTP male trying to get some". Getting some is the male ESTP's raison de etre. 

We ESTPs males debated long into the night about sending you to an INTP course, "What your belly button lint says about you and other interesting topics" as punishment. You escaped a fate many ESTPs consider worse than death by 2 votes. I said yes harm, no foul as I was feeling good. The spring in my step is back after going South of the equator, and I said as Vince Vaughn did in Wedding Crashers, "Honey, no more, I am out of fluids." I prefer to think you were trying to keep me on the straight, narrow, and righteous path versus um interfering.

Seeing as how you have talent for smelling out wayward men, have you considered going into that line of work? I think many rich women would gladly pay for your talents, a professional cock blocker if you will. My bet is if you did so you would be a millionaire before age 30.


----------



## elvis2010

Alassea said:


> Damn. I had a feeling this was the case and I fell for it! >_<
> 
> How can we prove him wrong though? He’s already engaged and we’re not about to homewreck a relationship. ;-)


My fiance is very liberal. If we needed to prove anything, in French, it would be a menage and in Spanish a trio. There is nothing left to prove. ENFPs may be the best lovers there are; I was being a devlish cad, and Rosalyn correctly called me out for it.

Is your s.o.'s name Dwayne? I hate that name, never met a Dwayne I liked, so I will call him Dwayne. I am so sorry if my inappropriately suggestive language lit any type of fire in your loins, and I have to say that I am stunned that Dwayne is not satisfying you. I would hate to think that when you are with Dwayne you would be inappropriately thinking about what I posted. So the next time Dwayne takes you on a two minute romp, I suggest you play a smooth, mellow song by Mr. Presley like "Downtown." That way if you happen to cry out, "Oh, Elvis" you would have some cover. I sincerely didn't wish to interfere with your relationship with Dwayne or in any way emasculate him.


----------



## elvis2010

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> And I second the sexually frustrated. Three sexual frustrated ESTPs in one thread lol I may need to end my hiatus soon...I am becoming more and more bitchy as the days pass by. Lord help the poor soul when I do end it... He better be hydrated, taken his vitamins and had his Wheaties that day. *devilish grin*


After I read this post, Enigma, I found two Latin suitors for you: a dashing Argentine whose hips move faster than a hummingbird's wings and a massive muscle bound Peruvian wrestler with a blonde mohawk who wears the cutest tight green speedo. The next time I run South of the border I will let you know, and you can come and I will make introductions. If you ask for a recommendation, I would say, "Why not both?"

And Rosalyn, I didn't forget you, my dear frustrated ESTP sister. I found you a Rubik's cube champion with the most interesting personality. I don't wish to be premature or for him to be for that matter, but I think you would really hit it off with him as he would be so loyal even obsessive perhaps. And I am sure after you met him there would be no hard feelings.


----------



## Katie Tran

elvis2010 said:


> My fiance is very liberal. If we needed to prove anything, in French, it would be a menage and in Spanish a trio. There is nothing left to prove. ENFPs may be the best lovers there are; I was being a devlish cad, and Rosalyn correctly called me out for it.
> 
> Is your s.o.'s name Dwayne? I hate that name, never met a Dwayne I liked, so I will call him Dwayne. I am so sorry if my inappropriately suggestive language lit any type of fire in your loins, and I have to say that I am stunned that Dwayne is not satisfying you. I would hate to think that when you are with Dwayne you would be inappropriately thinking about what I posted. So the next time Dwayne takes you on a two minute romp, I suggest you play a smooth, mellow song by Mr. Presley like "Downtown." That way if you happen to cry out, "Oh, Elvis" you would have some cover. I sincerely didn't wish to interfere with your relationship with Dwayne or in any way emasculate him.


Unfortunately, no. I don't have an s/o named Dwayne or an s/o at all. I am currently looking for a friend to provide me benefits and vice versa though. )

So I find what you say and what you have said in the past regarding you thinking ENFPs may be the best lovers there are. In the ENFP forums, my fellow ENFPs and I were just discussing that with sex, Se doms are probably the best when it comes to it because the Se function allows the in the moment, adaptability, sensuality that Ne doms don't always have to provide. 

Why do you, as an ESTP man, think ENFP women are great lovers?


----------



## jetser

Alassea said:


> Se doms are probably the best when it comes to it because the Se function allows the in the moment, adaptability, sensuality that Ne doms don't always have to provide.


If I was a woman I would never pick an Se-dom for my partner.
As a male Se women are exciting but vice versa? No.

If I was a woman I would pick either an Ni-dom or an Si-dom for my lover.


----------



## Katie Tran

jetser said:


> If I was a woman I would never pick an Se-dom for my partner.
> As a male Se women are exciting but vice versa? No.
> 
> If I was a woman I would pick either an Ni-dom or an Si-dom for my lover.


Lmao, classic gender, orientation hypocrisy at its finest.

Why are you telling me this and replying to me again? Please don't.


----------



## jetser

Alassea said:


> Lmao, classic gender, orientation hypocrisy at its finest.


How so?



> Why are you telling me this and replying to me again? Please don't.


I didn't realize we talked to each other ever.


----------



## Roslyn

elvis2010 said:


> Roslyn, the 11th commandment for you ESTP sisters is, "Thou shalt not mess with an ESTP male trying to get some". Getting some is the male ESTP's raison de etre.
> 
> We ESTPs males debated long into the night about sending you to an INTP course, "What your belly button lint says about you and other interesting topics" as punishment. You escaped a fate many ESTPs consider worse than death by 2 votes. I said yes harm, no foul as I was feeling good. The spring in my step is back after going South of the equator, and I said as Vince Vaughn did in Wedding Crashers, "Honey, no more, I am out of fluids." I prefer to think you were trying to keep me on the straight, narrow, and righteous path versus um interfering.
> 
> Seeing as how you have talent for smelling out wayward men, have you considered going into that line of work? I think many rich women would gladly pay for your talents, a professional cock blocker if you will. My bet is if you did so you would be a millionaire before age 30.


I was looking out for you. Really. You're engaged and it looked like an especially tempting situation. I cock block because I care.


----------



## Roslyn

elvis2010 said:


> After I read this post, Enigma, I found two Latin suitors for you: a dashing Argentine whose hips move faster than a hummingbird's wings and a massive muscle bound Peruvian wrestler with a blonde mohawk who wears the cutest tight green speedo. The next time I run South of the border I will let you know, and you can come and I will make introductions. If you ask for a recommendation, I would say, "Why not both?"
> 
> And Rosalyn, I didn't forget you, my dear frustrated ESTP sister. I found you a Rubik's cube champion with the most interesting personality. I don't wish to be premature or for him to be for that matter, but I think you would really hit it off with him as he would be so loyal even obsessive perhaps. And I am sure after you met him there would be no hard feelings.


I'll keep him in mind. I have a second date tomorrow. We'll see if the desert ends.


----------



## jetser

Alassea said:


> Lmao, classic gender, orientation hypocrisy at its finest.
> 
> Why are you telling me this and replying to me again? Please don't.


Oh yeah I remember you now. You were the one who was talking about "limp dick" and male crybabies.
And you talk about gender hypocrisy...LOL.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

elvis2010 said:


> My fiance is very liberal. If we needed to prove anything, in French, it would be a menage and in Spanish a trio. There is nothing left to prove. ENFPs may be the best lovers there are; I was being a devlish cad, and Rosalyn correctly called me out for it.
> 
> Is your s.o.'s name Dwayne? I hate that name, never met a Dwayne I liked, so I will call him Dwayne. I am so sorry if my inappropriately suggestive language lit any type of fire in your loins, and I have to say that I am stunned that Dwayne is not satisfying you. I would hate to think that when you are with Dwayne you would be inappropriately thinking about what I posted. So the next time Dwayne takes you on a two minute romp, I suggest you play a smooth, mellow song by Mr. Presley like "Downtown." That way if you happen to cry out, "Oh, Elvis" you would have some cover. I sincerely didn't wish to interfere with your relationship with Dwayne or in any way emasculate him.


:laughing:


----------



## Denature

WOMEN

ENFP - Manipulative

INTJ - Catty

ENTJ - Domineering

ESFP - Dumb

ENFJ - Too impulsive

INFP - Too emotional

INTP - Too unemotional/unobtainable

ISTJ - Usually too old

Other types - ???


----------



## jetser

Denature said:


> ENFP - Manipulative


Tell me about it.


----------



## Denature

Denature said:


> WOMEN
> 
> ENFP - Manipulative
> 
> INTJ - Catty
> 
> ENTJ - Domineering
> 
> ESFP - Dumb
> 
> ENFJ - Too impulsive
> 
> INFP - Too emotional
> 
> INTP - Too unemotional/unobtainable
> 
> ISTJ - Usually too old
> 
> Other types - ???





jetser said:


> Tell me about it.


They got the most votes for a reason.

Of these types, the best would probably be the INFP, ISTJ, and INTP.
If you can get past the emotional needs, an INFP might be good as it's all the benefits of an ENFP without the extroversion.
If you can find one young enough, I get the feeling that an ISTJ would make a great partner due to their maturity.
If you can find something that both you and an INTP like, then you'll both never shut up.

This is coming from the perspective of a male IxTJ though.


----------



## BigApplePi

elvis2010 said:


> We ESTPs males debated long into the night about sending you to an INTP course, "What your belly button lint says about you and other interesting topics" as punishment.


What a coincidence! I am in the middle of preparing a lecture on that very topic. I've collected 2.173 pounds of lint from registered sources and will be parceling it out for attendees. Do you wish to sign up? :happy:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

elvis2010 said:


> After I read this post, Enigma, I found two Latin suitors for you: a dashing Argentine whose hips move faster than a hummingbird's wings and a massive muscle bound Peruvian wrestler with a blonde mohawk who wears the cutest tight green speedo. The next time I run South of the border I will let you know, and you can come and I will make introductions. If you ask for a recommendation, I would say, "Why not both?"
> 
> And Rosalyn, I didn't forget you, my dear frustrated ESTP sister. I found you a Rubik's cube champion with the most interesting personality. I don't wish to be premature or for him to be for that matter, but I think you would really hit it off with him as he would be so loyal even obsessive perhaps. And I am sure after you met him there would be no hard feelings.


I appreciate the thought : P How about Roslyn and I tag along and I am sure we can find our own trouble to get into. We can then bring them to you for grilling purposes. Before, we decide h: Although, the dashing hipster sounds promising lol


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Denature said:


> WOMEN
> 
> ENFP - Manipulative
> 
> INTJ - Catty
> 
> ENTJ - Domineering
> 
> ESFP - Dumb
> 
> ENFJ - Too impulsive
> 
> INFP - Too emotional
> 
> INTP - Too unemotional/unobtainable
> 
> ISTJ - Usually too old
> 
> Other types - ???


Now, you have hurt my feels. *sniff sniff* I thought the night of dancing would have atleast deserved an honorable mention for female ESTPs :wrecking_ball_viza_


----------



## Denature

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> Now, you have hurt my feels. *sniff sniff* I thought the night of dancing would have atleast deserved an honorable mention for female ESTPs :wrecking_ball_viza_


I have no experience with ESTPs in person, but you seem very sexual, so...

ESTP - Too sexually motivated?? *shrugs*


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Denature said:


> I have no experience with ESTPs in person, but you seem very sexual, so...
> 
> ESTP - Too sexually motivated?? *shrugs*


lol If only but, when you were talking about spankings...who is really sexually motivated here h:


----------



## Denature

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> lol If only but, when you were talking about spankings...who is really sexually motivated here h:


Oh no, don't get us into a spiral of flirting again. Bad girl.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Denature said:


> Oh no, don't get us into a spiral of flirting again. Bad girl.


I thought we were calling it "experimenting" *grins* I prefer you previous avyy : (


----------



## Denature

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> I thought we were calling it "experimenting" *grins* I prefer you previous avyy : (


Yes yes, I know you'd like to be dominated by the man in the suit. I'm the man in comfortable clothes for the time being.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Denature said:


> Yes yes, I know you'd like to be dominated by the man in the suit. I'm the man in comfortable clothes for the time being.


*smirks* Dominated? I am not sure I understand that word h: btw Man in comfortable clothes, what age range are you in? I can not be flirting/experimenting with a teens lol


----------



## Denature

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> *smirks* Dominated? I am not sure I understand that word h: btw Man in comfortable clothes, what age range are you in? I can not be flirting/experimenting with a teens lol


Maybe someone can teach you. Someone who's good at flirting, or something like that. I'm not a teen.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Denature said:


> Maybe someone can teach you. Someone who's good at flirting, or something like that. I'm not a teen.


Teach me? *leans on the edge of the seat* What pray tell? Are you over 25 or even 30?


----------



## jetser

Denature said:


> They got the most votes for a reason.
> 
> Of these types, the best would probably be the INFP, ISTJ, and INTP.
> If you can get past the emotional needs, an INFP might be good as it's all the benefits of an ENFP without the extroversion.
> If you can find one young enough, I get the feeling that an ISTJ would make a great partner due to their maturity.
> If you can find something that both you and an INTP like, then you'll both never shut up.
> 
> This is coming from the perspective of a male IxTJ though.


"Tell me about it" means _you don't have to tell me about it_. It's a phrase.

btw They got the most votes..

Good luck with that. I've never known an ENFP who was not manipulative, arrogant or turned out to be a dummy.
And if problems arise he/she will be the first one to flee.
If people want that have fun with that.
In exchange for what? Cheerful giggles during sex? LMAO.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Entp,


----------



## Pifanjr

WintersFlame said:


> 1. What is your type?
> 2. What kind of features do you think makes a female attractive (personality-wise)?
> 3. Do you think feelers or thinkers are more attractive females?
> 4. What type do you find is the most attractive on a female?


1. INTP
2. Honesty, humour, nerdiness, intelligent, somewhat outgoing
3. Thinkers.
4. ENTP, the perfect combination of all important features, as long as they like you.


----------



## jetser

Denature said:


> INTJ - Catty
> 
> ENTJ - Domineering


BTW I don't know any NTJ women - outside of this forum - so I'd be curious what they are like?

How do you meet them? How do you know what they are?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

JennyJukes said:


> eh you're on a forum where people think all ISFJs are boring and ESFJs are shallow nags


They're not?!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> 4. What type do you find is the most attractive on a female? brats.


Awww <3 so sweet. :tongue:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

contradictionary said:


> 1. What is your type?
> Intj
> 2. What kind of features do you think makes a female attractive (personality-wise)?
> Emotion. Warmth. My deficiencies.
> 3. Do you think feelers or thinkers are more attractive females?
> Thinkers. Because even when they are thinkers they are still female first.
> 4. What type do you find is the most attractive on a female?
> NT then NF. Yet I don't know why but i seem to keep attracting SF, it feels like curse.
> 
> _Sent sans PC_


Damn that's gotta be rough. "I keep attracting this SF. I mean, I married her, but still. "


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Stevester said:


> I'm gonna save everyone some precious time in this thread and just say what we're all thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> *INTJ:* Probably super emotionally cold and calculated but like in a really hot romanticized way. Has special powers.


Idk. Almost every intj female I've met is a tradcon. The idea of an intj is actually really appealing to me, but take away the spark, the spunk, make her a redpiller, and focused on being the perfect wife/housewife etc and a super cool personality just becomes boring as fuck and doesn't use that awesome intellect. It annoys me.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Denature said:


> I have no experience with ESTPs in person, but you seem very sexual, so...
> 
> ESTP - Too sexually motivated?? *shrugs*


I don't even get a dis? :tongue:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Pifanjr said:


> 1. INTP
> 2. Honesty, humour, nerdiness, intelligent, somewhat outgoing
> 3. Thinkers.
> 4. ENTP, the perfect combination of all important features, as long as they like you.


Aww cute. You're an economist. I'm an economist. How about a little horizontal integration?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

daleks_exterminate said:


> Awww <3 so sweet. :tongue:


Are you and Vinnie teaming up? He toyed with my words just yesterday as well. :laughing:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> Are you and Vinnie teaming up? He toyed with my words just yesterday as well. :laughing:


Heh probably not all he wants to toy with. :laughing:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

daleks_exterminate said:


> Heh probably not all he wants to toy with. :laughing:


ikr... He learned about one of my previous jobs and perked up. h: Maybe, I should tell him to send his resume over?


----------



## Ocean Helm

jetser said:


> BTW I don't know any NTJ women - outside of this forum - so I'd be curious what they are like?
> 
> How do you meet them? How do you know what they are?


Catty doesn't seem particularly accurate for INTJ females. This may be based around my personal experiences too much, but I think of someone who is relatively shy and detached from more stereotypical female social life, who is studious, extremely well-organized, a bit condescending inside but you only figure this out when you get close to them, and very project oriented often with a creative bend. From a distance, it can be difficult to tell the INTJ from the ISTJ but the ISTJ is quicker to rush to judgment (particularly as it relates to outsiders), and doesn't have the slightly offbeat nature. Both come across as generally modest, serious, dutiful. INTJ females are probably the most likely of all type-gender combinations to excel in school, and their N-related idealism may show up most in their desire for perfection in all spheres of their life, and will withdraw from what they determine to be imperfect moreso than aim to correct it (see: introverted Enneagram 1s).


daleks_exterminate said:


> Idk. Almost every intj female I've met is a tradcon. The idea of an intj is actually really appealing to me, but take away the spark, the spunk, make her a redpiller, and focused on being the perfect wife/housewife etc and a super cool personality just becomes boring as fuck and doesn't use that awesome intellect. It annoys me.


This does seem like how it can work out. I think they could get mistyped as ISTJ over here.


----------



## contradictionary

daleks_exterminate said:


> Damn that's gotta be rough. "I keep attracting this SF. I mean, I married her, but still. "


Not only this SF. You undermine my toxic charm.

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## jetser

Ocean Helm said:


> Catty doesn't seem particularly accurate for INTJ females. This may be based around my personal experiences too much, but I think of someone who is relatively shy and detached from more stereotypical female social life, who is studious, extremely well-organized, a bit condescending inside but you only figure this out when you get close to them, and very project oriented often with a creative bend. From a distance, it can be difficult to tell the INTJ from the ISTJ but the ISTJ is quicker to rush to judgment (particularly as it relates to outsiders), and doesn't have the slightly offbeat nature. Both come across as generally modest, serious, dutiful. INTJ females are probably the most likely of all type-gender combinations to excel in school, and their N-related idealism may show up most in their desire for perfection in all spheres of their life, and will withdraw from what they determine to be imperfect moreso than aim to correct it (see: introverted Enneagram 1s).


IDK. I imagine INTJ ladies like the hardest nut to crack. I mean INTJs are hard to crack in general but the difference is that I don't wanna crack any male's nut.
But it would be interesting to figure out what she likes and it would be full of things that she never realized she liked.
But then it's the same shit that can get you in trouble so I'll refrain from it.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

contradictionary said:


> Not only this SF. You undermine my toxic charm.
> 
> _Sent sans PC_


I'm just shocked that women find you charming. :wink:


----------



## Convex

jetser said:


> Conservative means precisely that you hold yourself to higher standards which you subjugate the world to.
> 
> And sexist, because it would never occur vice versa. I would never hear a single word about a man stripping down for the pleasure of his audience but if a woman does that it is immediately labeled trashy and unethical.


I wonder why.. not like male and females have biological differences. How weird.


----------



## jetser

Convex said:


> I wonder why.. not like male and females have biological differences. How weird.


That doesn't make a difference...to a liberal.


----------



## Convex

jetser said:


> That doesn't make a difference...to a liberal.


No, but it makes it less common.


----------



## jetser

Convex said:


> No, but it makes it less common.


Something being less common doesn't mean it adheres to different rules.
Less common can come from the fact that it's less accepted. And something being less accepted is exactly what a liberal fights against.


----------



## Convex

jetser said:


> Something being less common doesn't mean it adheres to different rules.
> Less common can come from the fact that it's less accepted. And something being less accepted is exactly what a liberal fights against.


No.. it just means it happens less. Which is why you've never seen it.


----------



## jetser

Convex said:


> No.. it just means it happens less. Which is why you've never seen it.


I've seen it. Many male artists stripped down to enhance their views or audience.
D'Angelo did it here: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=video&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiTttmdnb7gAhWEmIsKHejiBBAQtwIIKTAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DSxVNOnPyvIU&usg=AOvVaw0SUCrTI_YtSm1w0nrUbFKy
Right Said Fred famously stripped in their shows: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjDt_6tnb7gAhUpmYsKHUgODQAQtwIwAnoECA4QAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DP5mtclwloEQ&usg=AOvVaw0vqnHEwBOZwTyP0ZFlGe3q

There was never a foul word about it. Only admiration and sometimes they were even celebrated.

Or maybe they were considered "funny". Which leads to another question. Because why is male nakedness funny while females nakedness isn't and why do these double standards exist when it comes to sexuality?
But that's another question for another day.


----------



## Mange

intj.


----------



## Convex

jetser said:


> I've seen it. Many male artists stripped down to enhance their views or audience.
> D'Angelo did it here: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=video&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiTttmdnb7gAhWEmIsKHejiBBAQtwIIKTAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DSxVNOnPyvIU&usg=AOvVaw0SUCrTI_YtSm1w0nrUbFKy
> Right Said Fred famously stripped in their shows: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjDt_6tnb7gAhUpmYsKHUgODQAQtwIwAnoECA4QAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DP5mtclwloEQ&usg=AOvVaw0vqnHEwBOZwTyP0ZFlGe3q
> 
> There was never a foul word about it. Only admiration and sometimes they were even celebrated.
> 
> Or maybe they were considered "funny". Which leads to another question. Because why is male nakedness funny while females nakedness isn't and why do these double standards exist when it comes to sexuality?
> But that's another question for another day.


2009 and 2006. Those are great modern examples. Also, I have seen female nakedness be perceived as funny without them being called slutty. It's called being fat. Nicki Minaj is not trying to be funny, she's trying to be desirable. 

Lol why is male nakedness funny? Because nobody cares for the majority of males being naked, it isn't commonly desirable. 

I really don't understand your objection.


----------



## jetser

Convex said:


> I really don't understand your objection.


The point is that whoever out of their free will decides to strip down and be naked it shouldn't be viewed differently based on his/her gender.



> I have seen female nakedness be perceived as funny without them being called slutty. It's called being fat.


Great example you have there.



> Nicki Minaj is not trying to be funny


I think she's just having fun.



> Because nobody cares for the majority of males being naked, it isn't commonly desirable.


Maybe girls do. I mean what's different? They see a male naked they should have the same reflex as I have with a naked female.


----------



## Convex

jetser said:


> The point is that whoever out of their free will decides to strip down and be naked it shouldn't be viewed differently based on his/her gender.
> 
> 
> 
> Great example you have there.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's just having fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe girls do. I mean what's different? They see a male naked they should have the same reflex as I have with a naked female.


I think someone can think having fun means to kill, that doesn't mean it's wrong or we should view it in a reductionist way of just "he's having fun."

Do you personally believe this or not? I don't understand why you're nitpicking about liberals, when people are full of contradictions anyway.

Is not seeing biological differences between man and woman a tenet of Liberalism, or liberalism; Small l or big L?


----------



## Convex

jetser said:


> Maybe girls do. I mean what's different? They see a male naked they should have the same reflex as I have with a naked female.


Don't wanna be the bearer of bad news bud, but they don't, not for most men.


----------



## jetser

Convex said:


> Is not seeing biological differences between man and woman a tenet of Liberalism, or liberalism; Small l or big L?


It's not the biological differences I don't see it's the ethical questions I don't judge differently in anybody's cases.


----------



## jetser

Convex said:


> Don't wanna be the bearer of bad news bud, but they don't, not for most men.


Maybe they're just ugly and not desirable.
A healthy male body I think has the same effect on heterosexual women as a healthy female body has on men.


----------



## Convex

jetser said:


> It's not the biological differences I don't see it's the ethical questions I don't judge differently in anybody's cases.


The biological differences shape ethical questions about the biological differences you're viewing. This is self-evident.


----------



## Convex

jetser said:


> Maybe they're just ugly and not desirable.
> A healthy male body I think has the same effect on heterosexual women as a healthy female body has on men.


Lol


----------



## jetser

Convex said:


> The biological differences shape ethical questions about the biological differences you're viewing. This is self-evident.


Are you sure you are not talking about gender roles? That is different from biological differences.


----------



## Convex

jetser said:


> Are you sure you are not talking about gender roles? That is different from biological differences.


Yes.


----------



## Vaka

Very on brand for a simple thread with a poll to turn into a debate


----------



## jetser

Convex said:


> Lol


I'm sure this has the same effect on women as some of the most beautiful women have the effect on me


----------



## Convex

jetser said:


> I'm sure this has the same effect on women as some of the most beautiful women have the effect on me


Lol, either you have extremely low libido or you're a female.


----------



## jetser

Convex said:


> Lol, either you have extremely low libido or you're a female.


Or you don't know women.
You only know what they tell you.


----------



## Convex

jetser said:


> Or you don't know women.


Says the single man.


----------



## miuliu

I'm not gay, but I can tell the difference between levels of "appealing" on girls... I am an INFJ who is very miserable in all things Si. Embarrassingly so, if I told you some stories you people would forever laugh at me. 

That's why most ISFJ girls look like a feminine ideal to me. Delicate, sweet, always tastefully and beautifully put together to the smallest detail, always remembering and noticing details in general, attentive, nurturing, excellent at all things physical like cooking, interior design, knitting and bunch of other domestic stuff I tried so hard to master but failed/got bored, but also humble and quiet almost in the way they approach everything, systematic, pedantic, charming, still full of values we share, honorable too. When I see ISFJ girls I just think: "How do you do that?! OmG she's an angel..." 












jetser said:


> Maybe they're just ugly and not desirable.
> A healthy male body I think has the same effect on heterosexual women as a healthy female body has on men.


No. We like seeing attractive men, but no, we do not care nearly as much as you do about appearance. Just think about the members of society that invest the most into putting themselves together dude. It's gay men and women. Those who are trying to attract a man. xD

If we are emotionally invested in a man, just thinking about any part of him is soooo hot, that will happen yes. h::heart: But if it's just some dude, (for me at least) he may as well be a tree.


----------



## Katie Tran

Convex said:


> Says the single man.


This is why I love ESTPs. 
@Convex, shout out to you for your endless patience.


----------



## Convex

Alassea said:


> This is why I love ESTPs.
> @Convex, shout out to you for your endless patience.


Aww, don't make me blush :wink:


----------



## jetser

Convex said:


> Says the single man.


Single means not attached to one partner, you know that right?


----------



## jetser

miuliu said:


> No. We like seeing attractive men, but no, we do not care nearly as much as you do about appearance. Just think about the members of society that invest the most into putting themselves together dude. It's gay men and women. Those who are trying to attract a man. xD


So you're saying that female sexuality is different from male sexuality?
Women should look beautiful in order to attract any partners but males can do what the fck they wanna do?

That is a very conservative approach to sexuality.


----------



## Convex

jetser said:


> Single means not attached to one partner, you know that right?


Only for people who understand women :wink:


----------



## Convex

jetser said:


> So you're saying that female sexuality is different from male sexuality?
> Women should look beautiful in order to attract any partners but males can do what the fck they wanna do?
> 
> That is a very conservative approach to sexuality.


Nobody said anything about what people should do, but just what they do. I'm sure if women chose they'd want everyone to be physically attractive, that isn't the point, you're shifting your initial point. 

Women do not have the same reaction to a "healthy" body compared to a man.


----------



## Mister Bimbo

It better be a woman I can punch in the face if she talks shit again.


----------



## jetser

Convex said:


> Nobody said anything about what people should do, but just what they do. I'm sure if women chose they'd want everyone to be physically attractive, that isn't the point, you're shifting your initial point.
> 
> Women do not have the same reaction to a "healthy" body compared to a man.


They have, just internally and don't make it too obvious for you.

_"I'm only coming in the inside
I'm only coming in the inside
I'm only coming in the inside
when you come
when you come
on the outside"_

This is from Woman is A Word by Empress Of. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjs5f-Wx9LgAhWjlIsKHcMWDOQQyCkwAHoECAcQBQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DOZbwTrrJkhc&usg=AOvVaw2LoUQkz1iv3MgFaULcl6MU

It's a cool thing more women open up about their sexuality in some way because we can get rid of old ancient myths that they enjoy sex differently or are not as physical creatures.


----------



## Convex

jetser said:


> They have, just internally and don't make it too obvious for you.
> 
> _"I'm only coming in the inside
> I'm only coming in the inside
> I'm only coming in the inside
> when you come
> when you come
> on the outside"_
> 
> This is from Woman is A Word by Empress Of. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjs5f-Wx9LgAhWjlIsKHcMWDOQQyCkwAHoECAcQBQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DOZbwTrrJkhc&usg=AOvVaw2LoUQkz1iv3MgFaULcl6MU
> 
> It's a cool thing more women open up about their sexuality in some way because we can get rid of old ancient myths that they enjoy sex differently or are not as physical creatures.


Never said they enjoy sex differently, or are not physical "creautres".


----------



## miuliu

jetser said:


> So you're saying that female sexuality is different from male sexuality?
> Women should look beautiful in order to attract any partners but males can do what the fck they wanna do?


Not "what(ever) the fck they wanna do", but appearance standards are far lower. Yes.



> That is a very conservative approach to sexuality.


Indeed. Where I live we call it biology and common sense. :3


----------



## Balistik

1. What is your type?

INFP

2. What kind of features do you think makes a female attractive (personality-wise)?

I find women of different types attractive for different reasons but I'm very attracted to dominant feelers.

3. Do you think feelers or thinkers are more attractive females?

See above.

4. What type do you find is the most attractive on a female?

I have a magnetic attraction for ENFJ women.


----------



## jetser

miuliu said:


> Indeed. Where I live we call it biology and common sense. :3


Where I live, it's called double standard and I was chastised for it in this very thread.


----------



## miuliu

jetser said:


> Where I live, it's called double standard and I was chastised for it in this very thread.


Doesn't matter. Reality doesn't bend to feelings that way.


----------



## psychologic

I'm gonna go with ESFP, though any extroverted type will do. It honest to god depends on the person. ENTJ could be attractive on some women and scary on others. As long as they are a healthy version of their type, that's what matters to me. 

But what I really wanna know is where is the "most attractive male" counterpart thread???


----------



## Falkirk

I'm an INFP and male, and generally find women with the ENFJ type to be most attractive. Maybe that's why I've always liked female teachers, and a lot of them are ENFJs.

ENFJs are generally warm, giving, supportive types. 

But my girlfriend is ISFP, so go figure.


----------



## Bunniculla

Just for FUN:

I’ll vote ENTJ females. Sexy, powerful, business like. Work hard play hard. Over achiever but makes it look flawlessly easy.


----------



## Charus

ESFx and ENFP.


----------

